# Went on a walk today



## Lexi (Apr 23, 2008)

Well today i wanted to go to the lake that is about a 3 min car ride from my house.. Its a great hiking play.. And their's lots of wildlife..
So i have a few pics i would like to share....
I couldnt get any pics of the water snakes i saw.. But i have some pics of me :-D before i left. hehe


----------



## PuffDragon (Apr 23, 2008)

Those are some real good looking Red Spotted newts. Looks like a male and female too. I use to keep them.


----------



## CaseyUndead (Apr 23, 2008)

WOW.. You're really pretty.... And i like your ears. What size are they, like 1" or something? I've got mine at 9/16".


----------



## DZLife (Apr 23, 2008)

CaseyUndead said:


> WOW.. You're really pretty.... And i like your ears. What size are they, like 1" or something? I've got mine at 9/16".



We all know she is drop-dead gorgeous, but what about ears? O.O


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 23, 2008)

Lexi, they look awesome, very nice pics!!

And Brooks, looks like she has ears to me!!


----------



## DZLife (Apr 23, 2008)

OOOOH, I think that was a reference to the size that her earings have stretched the openings to.


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 23, 2008)

DZLife said:


> OOOOH, I think that was a reference to the size that her earings have stretched the openings to.



Well I don't see anything wrong with that, we all can't be like you Brooks....


----------



## Lexi (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks guys..
and Undead they are an inch...


----------



## ZEKE (Apr 23, 2008)

awesome lexi!!! what exactly is in the 9th pic? i dont see anything accept a white glob in the water.


----------



## Der-Boa-Lieber (Apr 23, 2008)

Very nice indeed. to bad here in Wichita there is nothing but a huge river which has nothing living in it because people don't respect nature and its really poluted  . love the newts and yes, your are a very pretty gal.


----------



## Lexi (Apr 24, 2008)

ZEKE said:


> awesome lexi!!! what exactly is in the 9th pic? i dont see anything accept a white glob in the water.



Zeke they are frog eggs


----------



## VARNYARD (Apr 24, 2008)

Lexi said:


> ZEKE said:
> 
> 
> > awesome lexi!!! what exactly is in the 9th pic? i dont see anything accept a white glob in the water.
> ...



I knew that, I wish I could find the time to go out and get some pics too.


----------



## DZLife (Apr 24, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> DZLife said:
> 
> 
> > OOOOH, I think that was a reference to the size that her earings have stretched the openings to.
> ...



Huh?


----------

